# What do you think of my flock mix?



## SocialWorkSarah (May 11, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm new here (sorry if this wasn't in the beginner's thread, probably where I should post but I've been reading here the most) and am a new chicken mom. Grew up with them when we lived out in the country and now raising them in the suburbs with my 18 month-old son. 

Curious what y'all think of my flock mix. Got my chicks from an eclectic feed store. I started with 4 chicks, and while being kept at a friend's house for two days while we were on vacation two overheated and died. We added four more this week. I wanted a mix of docile, friendly birds and at least average layers. Here's what I've got so far:

2 Salmon Favorelles (1 two-week old and 1 four-day old)
1 Cream Brabanter
1 Belvedere
1 Ameraucana
1 Spotted Sussex

Hoping they'll be fun birds and do well together...


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Are they all pullets? Most breeds (of hens) get along fine if raised together.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like a nice mix. I've never had any of those breeds but I'm sure they will be all great.


----------



## LindaR (Aug 20, 2012)

They sound like very nice birds ! I have never heard of the 2nd & 3rd one. I recently purchased some Golden Laced, Blue Laced Red
& Columbian Wyandotte chicks & am so looking forward to seeing them feather out. I also received a free rare breed & am told it is 
an Aracanna ! They are fun !


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I have NO EXPERIENCE with ANY of those Breeds. ( except the Ameracauna....if it is actually only an "Easter-Egger" and not a "so-called" Pure-Bred Ameracauna.)
If they suit YOU....it is a FINE mix...in my opinion.
-ReTIRED-


----------

